# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Smith hives for sale

## rr.oleszek

Hi I have 2 smith hives. Must go ASAP £60 for both. Each has 1 brood box, 2 suppers, solid floors. If won't go till end of the week I'll need to dispose them. Give me a call 07756970559 if interested.

Wysłane z mojego SM-N9005 przy użyciu Tapatalka

----------


## rr.oleszek

> Hi I have 2 smith hives. Must go ASAP £60 for both. Each has 1 brood box, 2 suppers, solid floors. If won't go till end of the week I'll need to dispose them. Give me a call 07756970559 if interested.
> 
> Wysłane z mojego SM-N9005 przy użyciu Tapatalka


I've forgot. Both comes with queen excludes some frames and flat roofs

Wysłane z mojego SM-N9005 przy użyciu Tapatalka

----------

